# Beware of all Imitations



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, I've been looking for these Edge Maduro Battalions for a while now. Lots of shops are sold out or don't know when they will get any in. But I found a box online, so I said what the heck. Here they are in all their 60 ring gauge glory. Think I may light one up shortly and let the others take a rest for a bit.

View attachment 14945
View attachment 14946
View attachment 14947


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some nice brutes .big bad boys enjoy:dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man those look so Good and you are right I cant find them anywhere now. all the local b&m had them but no where to be found now. Enjoy:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great score, Rhonda! I have a box and 1/2 aging quite nicely right now and am going to fire one up tomorrow  At first, I was intimidated, but I love those bad boys :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those look great!! Nice find*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:dribble:
Those must smoke for like 2 hours!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I saw those in Nat and Mad in a local shop and was intimidated.
Great pics, they have amazing wrappers.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice score Rhonda! That reminds me, I need another box of missiles.....


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on the find! 

They do look good. The edge is one of my favorites.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are real purty. Had 1 a couple of weeks back and loved it through and through. Nice catch!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great score


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those Rocky's look great - freakin monsters! Excellent score.



m69c44 said:


> Man those look so Good and you are right I cant find them anywhere now. all the local b&m had them but no where to be found now. Enjoy:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


Only found them at one of my usual haunts. Get em before they're gone!
http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.cfm/s/1/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/35661/catid/154


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup Rhonda:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Those Rocky's look great - freakin monsters! Excellent score.
> 
> Only found them at one of my usual haunts. Get em before they're gone!
> http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.cfm/s/1/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/35661/catid/154


Thanks Webby, Just ordered a couple. Will nap nicely.:whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Those Rocky's look great - freakin monsters! Excellent score.
> 
> Only found them at one of my usual haunts. Get em before they're gone!
> http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.cfm/s/1/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/35661/catid/154


The prices there for the edge are crazy good man! Thanks!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish RP had done this size in the Sumatra. That would have been BOSS!. Nice addition.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The Edge is my top favorite! Nice grab! I've only got about 50 left. It may be time to get some more...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you got some awsome smokes there


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Dangitt Rhonda I can not muster up one and you go and find a sheet load of them. Oh well I will always have the torpedo. Great pickup there.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> :dribble:
> Those must smoke for like 2 hours!


I had the Corojo version of the battalion this past Saturday (courtesy of Ecto1) and it lasted 1.5 - 2 hours, but of course we were at a herf, so I wasn't paying much attention to my cigar. I never had to relight or touch it up, so I'll give it that! The Corojo was good and with the 60 ring it was a cool smoke (didn't get hot at all). But, being a Maduro freak, I've been seeking out the Maduro version of these battalions. I had hoped to pick up a couple locally to try out, but looks like I'll be trying out 20 of 'em! Yeah baby! :biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Dangitt Rhonda I can not muster up one and you go and find a sheet load of them. Oh well I will always have the torpedo. Great pickup there.


You posted while I was typing! Well, now you know where you can get some, EJ! I'll have a couple with your name on 'em for next Saturday, EJ!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

That's awesome Rhonda just remember ixney on the ebaray! I will be forever in your debt.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> Okay, I've been looking for these Edge Maduro Battalions for a while now. Lots of shops are sold out or don't know when they will get any in. But I found a box online, so I said what the heck. Here they are in all their 60 ring gauge glory. Think I may light one up shortly and let the others take a rest for a bit.


One of my favorite cigars! Yer right Rhonda, it's hard to find the Batallions... I found a couple recently and they have the new Gold tinted bands (not that beige bands I have seen for a couple years). I guess Rocky is trying to keep ahead of the counterfeiters...

Anyway, these babies ROCK! Nice pickup 

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up Rhonda - that's a fine stick!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, Rhonda, nice pics/pick up! My mouth literally started watering...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very sweet little momma, whats a brotha gotta do to trade for one?..


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow those look good.

Did you take those pictures yourself? And if so, what camera did you use - those are great!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Those are some serious pretty sticks...vey very nice


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Great lookin smokes! Enjoy those beauties.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

UM TASTY Rhonda. Definetly a great find. Have about 10 that have been resting awhile myself. Flint


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sweet pick up
and top notch work on those pics
i can almost smell them now


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Great score, Rhonda! I have a box and 1/2 aging quite nicely right now and am going to fire one up tomorrow  At first, I was intimidated, but I love those bad boys :biggrin:


I was gonna post here and say how much I know JoeyB loves them.... but that would seem a lil redundant now


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Wow those look good.
> 
> Did you take those pictures yourself? And if so, what camera did you use - those are great!


I used my little Canon G9, Vik. It's just a little point-n-shoot but with the proper settings, does great work. I used available light (no flash) and the macro settings. I find I like using this little camera instead of pulling out all of Troy's gear and lenses, etc. Just much simpler for something quick like that.



Bullybreed said:


> very sweet little momma, whats a brotha gotta do to trade for one?..


Troy was supposed to hook you up last night, Dog! Whatz up wit that? We'll have to fix that at the herf!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried to hook a brotha up, but he would have none of it. I forgot about this thread, or I would have insisted (or threw one into his window as he drove away  )


----------

